# Ça m'connaît - ça m'cause



## Colter

Salve a tutti.

Si tratta della traduzione di "Dieu en personne". Ho difficoltà ad afferrare il senso delle due seguenti frasi.

Dio dice:

"_La question de mon existence est indissociable des questions de causalité e de libre-arbitre..."_

E un personaggio risponde:

_"Bien dit ! J'suis d'accord avec Dieu. Et la causalité, *ça m'connaît !*"

"*Ça m'cause.*"
_
A chiunque potesse aiutarmi a capire, un sincero grazie.

Colter


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Colter e benvenut@ in WRF,

Letteralmente "la causalità, sì che mi conosce" ==> "sì che me ne intendo, di causalità".
_"Ça m'cause" = "questo mi parla"._


----------



## Colter

Grazie, Matoupaschat!

Il _"questo mi parla"_ a cosa è riferito, a Dio o alla causalità?
E potrei tradurlo in altro modo (se c'è)? E' poco chiaro per me, temo lo sarebbe per il lettore...

merci. 

Andrea


----------



## Piero.G

Matou ho travato delle frasi con 

_Ça m'cause_ beaucoup d'soucis

Tout dépensé au bar, j'sais qu'_ça m'cause_ du tort

Des fois _ça m'cause_ des problèmes


E se significasse _Mi ha creato_.


----------



## Colter

Grazie, Piero. Potrebbe essere... perché lui sostiene che è "figlio" della causalità.


----------



## Piero.G

Colter said:


> Grazie, Piero. Potrebbe essere... perché lui sostiene che è "figlio" della causalità.




Allora, può essere, anche, Mi ha generato


L'importanza del contesto!


----------



## matoupaschat

> _"Bien dit ! J'suis d'accord avec Dieu. Et la causalité, *ça m'connaît !*" "*Ça m'cause.*"_


Scusate, temo di essere stato troppo breve. "_Ça m'cause"_ (ça me parle)significa "questo è un linguaggio che mi parla, che capisco". Pensavo che si usasse e fosse capibile in italiano...
Quindi, qui, "causer" non è procurare, ecc., semplicemente parlare.

Ben inteso, è sempre "la causalité, qui m'cause"


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Scusate, temo di essere stato troppo breve. "_Ça m'cause"_ (ça me parle)significa "questo è un linguaggio che mi parla, che capisco". Pensavo che si usasse e fosse capibile in italiano...
> Quindi, qui, "causer" non è procurare, ecc., semplicemente parlare.
> 
> Ben inteso, è sempre "la causalité, qui m'cause"




Si, certo, non voglio assolutizzare. 


_<<Et la causalité, *ça m'connaît !*"

"*Ça m'cause.*"_>>

- La casualità, me ne intendo! Essa mi parla.


- La casualità, mi ama! Mi ha generato.
- La casualità,  siamo in comunione! Mi parla.


Colter, bisogna che ti destreggi ad interpretare il contesto.


----------



## alfio1

in ambito religioso, un'espressione tipica è "mi interpella"


----------

